# Bloating when stimming



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Morning girls, hope everyone is well today.

I was just wondering when you noticed bloating starting when you were stimming?  I had 2x225 Gonal F for two days, and now I'm on 225 Gonal F a day and have started Bureslin today to top up my pro-stap.  I was a bit bloated feeling yesterday, but today it's awful and feels like my trousers are cutting right into my tummy. 

I've had gonal F before for IUI, but it was only 75 and I kept on producing wa too many follicles so I am a bit worried about OHSS again.  I know I'm nowhere near that at the minute, but I was just wondering when you noticied it happen and how bad it got while still being "normal"

Thanks

Suzie x


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Suzie

On my previous cycles, I have stimmed for around 10/11 days and it's usually towards the end of the stimming that I start bloating.  I have a high AMH so prone to OHSS but it has never got that far.  I made sure to drink as much water as I possibly could to avoid it.  This probably contributed to a lot of my bloating.  I always got the worst of the bloat just after egg collection, I could never pull my tummy in, it hurt and was quite big but always settled down a few days after egg collection!

My clinic were never worried, I was monitored every few days throughout the stimming.  As long as your clinic are keeping a close eye on you and you are drinking lots of water, you are doing all you can.

Fingers crossed for no OHSS and good luck with this cycle!


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Daisy-Chain said:


> Hi Suzie
> 
> On my previous cycles, I have stimmed for around 10/11 days and it's usually towards the end of the stimming that I start bloating. I have a high AMH so prone to OHSS but it has never got that far. I made sure to drink as much water as I possibly could to avoid it. This probably contributed to a lot of my bloating. I always got the worst of the bloat just after egg collection, I could never pull my tummy in, it hurt and was quite big but always settled down a few days after egg collection!
> 
> ...


Thanks hun. I'm not back for a scan until Friday, so will have been stimming for 8 days by then. Fingers crossed they look good then and I can get booked in for EC asap - just want to get it all over and done with to be honest, which sounds awful but hate all this waiting and not knowing what's going on.

xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Hopefully it will not be too much longer and egg collection will probably be early to mid next week!  I totally agree, the waiting and waiting is the worst!  Especially the 2ww! x


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Suzie

I've been stimming since Sunday night, 300iui Gonal F and today I swear I am the size of a house!!  Got follie scan in the morning, but baseline showed up on four on the left side and none on the right, be interesting to see whats happening in there.
Need to find suitable work clothes that are going to fit now though  

Good luck with your scan tomorrow


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

doddyclaire said:


> Hi Suzie
> 
> I've been stimming since Sunday night, 300iui Gonal F and today I swear I am the size of a house!! Got follie scan in the morning, but baseline showed up on four on the left side and none on the right, be interesting to see whats happening in there.
> Need to find suitable work clothes that are going to fit now though
> ...


Don't worry about nothing showing on the baseline scan - I had one then and today I have 23!!! lol

xx


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

23    Wowzer!!!  No wonder you're bloated!! 
I didn't find out how many there were today but he said all looking as it should at this stage!!
May up my dose, but back on Monday!!


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

doddyclaire said:


> 23   Wowzer!!! No wonder you're bloated!!
> I didn't find out how many there were today but he said all looking as it should at this stage!!
> May up my dose, but back on Monday!!


Glad things looked good for you hun. I'm back on Monday too for another scan and date for EC, so I'll be thinking about you and fingers crossed they're all growing nicely for you.

S xx


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Likewise 

Catch up Monday for updates then 
Have a good weekend - hope you don't get too uncomfortable!!


----------

